# Canon camera memory card has been formatted



## Kent262 (Apr 21, 2014)

My Canon camera was formatted somehow. The inner memory card was also wiped completely. Now, there is nothing left there. But, that was completely an accident. I dont mean to erase all my stored pictures and videos. Is it possible for me to get back my things there? Any answer could be appreciated here.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 21, 2014)

This question is asked several times a week. Do a search on the forum.


----------



## W.Fovall (Apr 22, 2014)

lowcostrecovery.com


----------



## Myron52 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have found related thread for you in this forum. Just firstly read it to get some clues: 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-i-rescue-my-school-pictures-back-safely.html
Never format a camera or memory card without data backups again.


----------

